# Apple remote help



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just received the new apple remote yesterday and it was working fine until today. I unpaired to and then tried to re-pair it but it won't pair. I am using movist and it takes a long time to rewind and fast foward. Today the pause play button wouldn't do anything.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What OS are you using, and on what Mac?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a MacBook Pro running Snow Leopard. I bought the mac new in June-July 2009.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, list all the non-Apple media programs that you use that take remote input, eg. Elgato's EyeTV would be one, or anything that can act like Front Row.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

For the apple remote I use iTunes (sometimes) and movist (or sometimes VLC). I also use it for the DVD player. On movist I have been having problems with the player/pause button. Last night I was able to re-pair the apple remote.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The thing is that Apple has changed the remote driver, and it's no longer compatible with other programs that want to use the remote, so that if the programs are open when you try to pair, the pairing will fail. And then if paired, and you open the apps, the remote will not work until unpaired. If you keep having problems, you can try installing and using Candelair. That's what I had to do to get it to work for me.


----------

